# Ride Insanos



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

If you have used them, could you give some feedback on the dampening in the boot? They fit well, but I have no idea if they have dampening material like vibram/air bags/ b3 gel etc. 

Thinking of grabbing a pair from the shop down the road if they don't ride like 2x4s.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

I wanted to get these a year or 2 ago but ended up getting the Ride Jackson instead....I cant remember if there was any dampening in the Insanos but I know it was just a regular insole in my Jacksons. The Intuition liner they use in all their boots are the shit though and make for a really comfy ride. Ive never had any problems off jumps or cliffs with them. I cant really give feedback on the stock insole either because I replaced them with Superfeet before I even left the shop. Awesome boots though, Im sure the Insanos are great too.

BTW im sure you know if you have tried them on but the Insano is a crazy stiff boot...not sure what your riding style is like so wanted to make sure you were aware.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep I have malamutes right now. I find the stiff boot make it easier on my arches/ankles/knees.

The Salomon is a close fit but not perfect (Have to go half size up.) The back soles started to lift off the boot a little bit (defect,) so these might end warrantied. Hence looking at boots again.


----------



## CB7700 (Jan 2, 2010)

I was also looking at the Insanos, checked them out last year but didnt pull the trigger. Definitely need a new pair this year though.

Trying to figure out if I wanna spend that much on the Insanos or if the Jacksons will be fine. Really like both alot when I tried them on again today. Not sure if I find there is a 100 bucks difference tho, I mean the Insanos are definitely stiffer and a little more adjustable but the Jacksons I find just as comfy.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

CB7700 said:


> I was also looking at the Insanos, checked them out last year but didnt pull the trigger. Definitely need a new pair this year though.
> 
> Trying to figure out if I wanna spend that much on the Insanos or if the Jacksons will be fine. Really like both alot when I tried them on again today. Not sure if I find there is a 100 bucks difference tho, I mean the Insanos are definitely stiffer and a little more adjustable but the Jacksons I find just as comfy.


Well the Insano is stiffer and also has the dual zone boa while the Jackson is just a single boa...which for me has worked just fine the last 2 seasons. Sometimes I actually think the single boa is better because when you have 2 you have another thing to adjust and you have to get them both right. But then again my buddies that have the duals like them :dunno:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been using Insanos for the past three seasons. Keep in mind I am a backcountry rider. So I can't really speak to dampening and how great they are for park. 

Insano's are one of the lightest boots out there. They still keep your feet warm, mostly because they use Intuition liners. The boot holds up fairly well too, though I am finding boots these days are just not built as bomber as they were "back in the day". The tread is nothing special. Not Vibram, and certainly could be more ideal for us backcountry guys. Overall it's a solid boot.

Flow has a couple of new boots coming out that are interesting. Very light, maybe lighter than the Insano. Vibram tread, dual BOA. The Talon is one of the models. Not sure on how stiff they are going to be. The model I played with at SIA appeared to be fairly stiff though. Quality wise is another question, though they did look reasonably built.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I got RFLs this year and have worn them only once so far, but they are stiff as hell. The Jackson felt like a wet noodle compared to them. The boa just doesn't do it for me. I felt like the speed lace got tighter and made the boot feel stiffer. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> I've been using Insanos for the past three seasons. Keep in mind I am a backcountry rider. So I can't really speak to dampening and how great they are for park.
> 
> Insano's are one of the lightest boots out there. They still keep your feet warm, mostly because they use Intuition liners. The boot holds up fairly well too, though I am finding boots these days are just not built as bomber as they were "back in the day". The tread is nothing special. Not Vibram, and certainly could be more ideal for us backcountry guys. Overall it's a solid boot.
> 
> Flow has a couple of new boots coming out that are interesting. Very light, maybe lighter than the Insano. Vibram tread, dual BOA. The Talon is one of the models. Not sure on how stiff they are going to be. The model I played with at SIA appeared to be fairly stiff though. Quality wise is another question, though they did look reasonably built.


Thanks for the feedback. The dampening I'm looking for is just moguls/chops and natural drops/jumps. I doubt I will be doing huge park stuff anytime soon. I will probably do a little of snowshoe/boarding this year as well. I hear you can use a normal lace on this boot if the BOA breaks.

I will check into the Flows, but it's always a crap shoot with fit. The only other boot I was interested in was the NB/686 as the NB shoes fit me well. But they are already sold out in my size :blink:


----------

